# Southport - Oak Island Pressure Washing



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

For introductory purposes I give it a thumbs up

http://youtu.be/uz_L5GJUqsY


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Thats really incredible. It looks great. Call you Fenner Jr.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Great vid. Well done

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great southport - Oak Island NC pressure washing video!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice video. Although I am not a fan of the music, it goes really well with the slideshow. Nice work!!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Thats really incredible. It looks great. Call you Fenner Jr.



Thanks everyone. 

In all honesty I have to credit Ken and his participation to about 98% of what I am doing and where I am going. He is a good role model indeed.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Love it. Very good video of what can be achieved. Thumbs up.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Great video. Although I thought of the music as something I would hear at church but still a good video!


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice work, those shingles look brand new!


----------

